# Fresh water opportunities?



## Alaska angler (Oct 20, 2020)

Hey guys, I've browsed this forum along with many others looking for rivers or lakes that I could fish without a watercraft. I've brought my waders and boots with me on the trip down here but I'm not looking to get eaten so I'd like some advice on areas before heading out. I can handle tying my own enticing flies and reading the water I just need some direction. Fishbrain app seems useful but also misleading.

If there's some places that rent out yaks or something I'm down to do that as well, I don't have a way to transport the watercraft though so it would have to be at the lake.

Last thing! I'm not looking to drive 2 hours from pensacola to fish, I'm a dedicated fisherman but that pushes the envelope for me on a bit too far.

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

2 hours from where? Alaska?

Live Oak Landing on Tensaw River rents Kyaks.


----------



## Alaska angler (Oct 20, 2020)

JoeyWelch said:


> 2 hours from where? Alaska?
> 
> Live Oak Landing on Tensaw River rents Kyaks.





JoeyWelch said:


> 2 hours from where? Alaska?
> 
> Live Oak Landing on Tensaw River rents Kyaks.


I'm sorry i should have been more clear hahah, 2 hours from pcola.


----------



## 6wt (Oct 27, 2020)

If you are wading i think the best options around here are the creeks in blackwater. No monsters but there are small bass and bream around and its fairly easy wading if it hasnt just rained. You could also rent a kayak or canoe from one of the outfitters over there.

Honestly though our saltwater fishery is much better than our freshwater especially if you dont have access to a boat or kayak.


----------

